# .8g long nano!



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Initial scape. Most of time was spent tying moss. Will be finishing it up tonight.

Needs about two more stumps on the right side. Will move of the horizontal pieces around. Maybe one or two more bunches of MM. And a small bunch of Riccia free floating to act as a cloud. 


Trading the carbon rili for some blue velvets. Will pop more with the dark them of the tank.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

Pretty tank.  I love it.


----------



## Canis (Jun 4, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## ANBU (Oct 7, 2011)

totoro!


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Here's what I think will be close to the finished scape. 


Currently I have a small black and yellow striped poso rabbit snail in there. Will hopefully have shrimp stock this weekend too!







































Totoro Kleenex tissue box and water bottle for size reference!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Pretty cool tank, where did you get it from?


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Neatfish said:


> Pretty cool tank, where did you get it from?



I had it made by my friend.


----------



## Lee04 (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice tank...and totoro  I like how the totoro is looking at the tank!
Do you know what the little green plant is called (that isn't moss)?


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Lee04 said:


> Nice tank...and totoro  I like how the totoro is looking at the tank!
> Do you know what the little green plant is called (that isn't moss)?



It's MArselas minuta sorry if I butchered the spelling. !


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Housing 7 velvets. They're loving it!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

that tank is so wittle its adorable

also wow marsalia looks huge XD

If it wasn't for the substrate and the marsalia you could fool people into thinking this tank was larger than .8g


----------



## Tiptop (Apr 15, 2013)

Cute! Love how gigantic the substrate looks haha


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

awesome set up. neat idea with the tiny tank


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Super cute! Someone should sell little rimless tanks like that, I'd bet there would be some takers.


----------



## Lee04 (Feb 11, 2012)

Down_Shift said:


> It's MArselas minuta sorry if I butchered the spelling. !


Thank you! I did a search for it (marsilea minuta), it looks rather neat! Some of the images showed clover, so I have the impression that's what this plant looks like immersed.


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

Marsilea is my best grower in a similar sized tank 


I get the clover and club heads equally all grown submerged. After reading in threads I see thats not common but luckily this plant is neat and puts out two kinds of stalked leaves and it roots up nicely


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

mM only grows in one direction (other than getting thicker). So point the runner in the direction you want it to grow and it will grow toward that direction.


----------



## nycfish (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice simple setup. What kind of substrate are you using ?


----------



## yashmack (May 20, 2013)

what substrate are you using?


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Shrimp sand. Good stuff. Won't be using anything else for my tanks from now on!


----------



## nycfish (Nov 6, 2009)

So UP Aqua shrimp sand ? I thought the granules look familiar but forgot about your scale since yours is a super nano .


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Here's a more recent picture of the velvet family. They are breeding! Four berried so far. 

As far as water quality. I do about 40-50% weekly with tap water. The ph is 6.2 due to the substrate vs tank size.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

nycfish said:


> So UP Aqua shrimp sand ? I thought the granules look familiar but forgot about your scale since yours is a super nano .



Yep. UA SS. 

Mini boba pearls haha


----------



## nugzboltz (May 20, 2008)

Awesome tank - with the zoomed out pic, I thought you had a real couch right next to it, making the tank look gigantic


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

Your filter looks to be 1/3 of your tank capacity! Talk about over filtration


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

devilduck said:


> Your filter looks to be 1/3 of your tank capacity! Talk about over filtration



I was hesitant leaving it non filtered. So the Red Sea nano was the smallest thing on hand. It barely fit. When I measured up the tank. I actually took it out to make sure I had enough height to accommodate it!













Here's a pic from today's feeding. First time serving spinach. Usually one or two mini sticks (veggie calcium and spriunella). Ripped a small piece from a baby spinach leaf I fed my main tank with. They were hungry!


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Here's an update:

I ended up clearing out all the cholla as the population got too big.. I had close to 100 velvets in there! They're constantly breeding!! I also have 5 red tigers in there now and a few poso rabbits. It's pretty stable.

I started moving the velvets slowly to a 20G long I have setup for an experimental "set and forget" tank. 




this tank is very simple, for the long run. I never do water changes. I only top off with tap water. Haven't changed filter media either. The shrimp do get pretty aggressive as the tank is spotless with biofilm and algae they can eat.. So I have to feed them daily and the food usually disappears within 30 minutes.


----------

